# New bullet proof armor



## syscom3 (Dec 18, 2005)

Leave it to the Israeli's to invent stuff like this.

http://www.isracast.com/tech_news/091205_tech.htm

And I dont care what anyone says, even if the French army wears it, their soldiers will still runaway in fear!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 18, 2005)

Fascinating stuff.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 18, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> Fascinating stuff.


Yes, very. Amazing what they can do with modern technology.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 18, 2005)

Hmmm.....


----------



## plan_D (Dec 18, 2005)

The U.S has been developing something similar for a long time that uses layers to absorb the shock and protect the wearer. It's much lighter than the current body armour and much stronger. But I only saw it on TV - so I can't remember everything about it. 

*School of Mechanical, Materials and Manufacturing Engineering at the University of Nottingham* - is where I hope to be going for my aeronautical engineering when I can finally be bothered.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 18, 2005)

There are several new body armour in research right now by the US. Here is one called Liquid Armour:

_Army Scientists, Engineers develop Liquid Body Armor 
By Tonya Johnson
Army News Service
April 21, 2004


ABERDEEN PROVING GROUND, Md. -- Liquid armor for Kevlar vests is one of the newest technologies being developed at the U.S. Army Research Laboratory to save Soldiers' lives. 

This type of body armor is light and flexible, which allows soldiers to be more mobile and won't hinder an individual from running or aiming his or her weapon. 

The key component of liquid armor is a shear thickening fluid. STF is composed of hard particles suspended in a liquid. The liquid, polyethylene glycol, is non-toxic, and can withstand a wide range of temperatures. Hard, nano-particles of silica are the other components of STF. This combination of flowable and hard components results in a material with unusual properties. 

"During normal handling, the STF is very deformable and flows like a liquid. However, once a bullet or frag hits the vest, it transitions to a rigid material, which prevents the projectile from penetrating the Soldier's body," said Dr. Eric Wetzel, a mechanical engineer from the Weapons and Materials Research Directorate who heads the project team. 

To make liquid armor, STF is soaked into all layers of the Kevlar vest. The Kevlar fabric holds the STF in place, and also helps to stop the bullet. The saturated fabric can be soaked, draped, and sewn just like any other fabric. 

Wetzel and his team have been working on this technology with Dr. Norman J. Wagner and his students from the University of Delaware for three years. 

"The goal of the technology is to create a new material that is low cost and lightweight which offers equivalent or superior ballistic properties as compared to current Kevlar fabric, but has more flexibility and less thickness," said Wetzel. "This technology has a lot of potential." 

Liquid armor is still undergoing laboratory tests, but Wetzel is enthusiastic about other applications that the technology might be applied to. 

"The sky's the limit," said Wetzel. "We would first like to put this material in a soldier's sleeves and pants, areas that aren't protected by ballistic vests but need to remain flexible. We could also use this material for bomb blankets, to cover suspicious packages or unexploded ordnance. Liquid armor could even be applied to jump boots, so that they would stiffen during impact to support Soldiers' ankles." 

In addition to saving Soldiers' lives, Wetzel said liquid armor in Kevlar vests could help those who work in law enforcement. 

"Prison guards and police officers could also benefit from this technology," said Wetzel. "Liquid armor is much more stab resistant than conventional body armor. This capability is especially important for prison guards, who are most often attacked with handmade sharp weapons." 

For their work on liquid armor, Wetzel and his team were awarded the 2002 Paul A. Siple Award, the Army's highest award for scientific achievement, at the Army Science Conference. _http://www.military.com/NewsContent/0,13319,usa3_042104.00.html


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 18, 2005)

Aeronatical engineers can apply the material to most sections of an aircraft to make it impregnable to fragments from proximity fused missles.


----------



## plan_D (Dec 18, 2005)

...Aeronautical engineering is what I hope to be studying in the not so distant future. But at the moment ...it's partying ....partying ...and just that little bit more partying.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 18, 2005)

Dont party too much and wait to long to start your studying. Time will creep up on you, trust me I know.


----------



## plan_D (Dec 18, 2005)

I know, I'm looking to go september next year.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 18, 2005)

Well I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## plan_D (Dec 18, 2005)

I'll probably fail the entrance test again - last time it was by 2%! Two measly percent ... I'll probably fail by 1% this time...


----------



## 102first_hussars (Dec 18, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> There are several new body armour in research right now by the US. Here is one called Liquid Armour:
> 
> _Army Scientists, Engineers develop Liquid Body Armor
> By Tonya Johnson
> ...



Actually the Canadian Army is working on the same thing, this program is kinda hush hush, but its happening.

But with this stuff we are hoping to insulate our Helo's and G-wagons with it, that is if we perfect it.

Now from what I have heard the stuff _ we_ are working on is not supposed to be soaked into a kevlar vest, its virtually the same thing as liquid armour except its not liquid its a jelly-like material that will form a whole vest, Im sure it will have inner and outter kevlar lining for protection.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 18, 2005)

So they won't open up the purse strings for better hardware, and instead they'll blow all kinds of money developing some goop to better protect the crap we have. Yup. Gotta be Canadian.


----------



## plan_D (Dec 18, 2005)

Hey now, NS, that's unfair. There's nothing wrong with giving your old tank a new paint job just to make it look pretty and modern...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 18, 2005)

Heh. I think the paint is about all that's holding 'em together.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 19, 2005)

LOL


----------



## Pisis (Dec 19, 2005)

I think I'm gonna get one of those armors from my friends in Israel


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 19, 2005)

"I am the Terminator..." comes to mind...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 19, 2005)

of the one up top that looks like midieval armour?


----------



## Pisis (Dec 19, 2005)

it doesn't look like, it is! read the undertext...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 19, 2005)

but remember guys, all the armour in the world wont protect you from CC's gay advances


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 19, 2005)

Or yours...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 19, 2005)

A Cork will though


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 19, 2005)

well how're you expecting to get any now you've told them that


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 19, 2005)

They dont know that I have the qualifactions to remove the corks


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 19, 2005)

corks plural? how big're you expecting the plugged holes to be


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 19, 2005)

Before or after I finished with them?


----------



## 102first_hussars (Dec 19, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> So they won't open up the purse strings for better hardware, and instead they'll blow all kinds of money developing some goop to better protect the crap we have. Yup. Gotta be Canadian.



Well they are working on it within their own budget, not the governments. I can tell yah that its gonna be pretty pricey to supply us with them considering we will end up replacing the thousands of Kevlar Vests we are currently using, not to mention also having to buy ourselves off the contract from the company that currently supplies us with Kevlar.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 19, 2005)

102first_hussars said:


> Well they are working on it within their own budget, not the governments.


What do you mean? You guys got a business on the side or something?


----------



## 102first_hussars (Dec 19, 2005)

Yeah its called the black market  No the army itself is given 3 billion a year, we are using whatever surplus money we have left over from buying 30k toilet seats, and genral costs such as salary and our 90% dental coverage, the small surplus we have is being used for small programs such as the new body armour. 

The only reason we are using that extra pocket change for this is because if the government finds out we have money left over they going to either 1. Tax the sh*t out of us or 2. just go ahead and lower our funding.

Come to think of it I know a sniper from 3PPCLI who's going to Ottowa to visit his relatives for Christmas, coincidently his name is Rubin Lee Oswald.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 19, 2005)

Well, lets hope no feds are browsing this thread then. 
Nah, the Navy does the same sh*t now and then. I imagine the zoomies do too. Pretty sad, eh?


----------

